# could we be any more of a Narcssist??



## Norah (Sep 12, 2013)

Looking at all the photos of the booths at AMHR has me laughing !! good grief , the booths are bigger then my apartment . Really , the coffee tables, the persian rugs, and leather 10 seater L- shaped sofa !!! oh and must not forget the empty velvet draped table for all the trophies that they dont have yet ...LOL are you selling horses , or an image ...If i buy your horse I will be cool ( for the moment ) how about putting some money in a book , on how the new owner should care for the horse they buy from you . Sorry to crush your egos people , but seriously !!!

A woman that you all know in Europe told me that I should not be showing or having horses as it is too expensive for me . This woman had no idea what my bank account was like . She made this judgement on the fact that I said I would like to import a nice , well developed well trained , easy going gelding nice enough for a halter class , for under 3 grand ( for the horse ) ... she laughed, and said that if i want a horse for that price and i allow it to eat grass , then I shouldnt have horses for showing !!!

I purchased Utopias Banner from Chesa , and he has done just fine




oh and he gets to eat grass , and play in a pasture

Is this the direction you people want your club to go in ? Because this is the message your sending . something to think about


----------



## REO (Sep 12, 2013)

What you may not know is, they JUDGE the farm set ups/stall areas and give prizes for best decorated. Kind of like decorating your house at Christmas to win a prize.

Plus they make nice sitting areas where friends can come gather and visit. Often Nationals is the only times friends from far away get to see each other. And people being there for nearly 2 weeks, it gives them a place to relax between classes and still be near their horses. Sitting in simple lawn chairs wouldn't be the same!


----------



## Minimor (Sep 12, 2013)

Pretty much all the National shows are the same--Morgan Nationals, the big Arabian shows, the Canadian Arabian championships -- they even set up closed circuit TVs in their sitting areas so they can sit on their sofas and watch the show. I see nothing wrong with that. It's great to have a place to sit down and visit with friends. If I were showing there I wouldn't have the fancy layout--can't afford to--but I don't begrudge those that can and do set up a nice sitting area and big display.


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2013)

Personally, I LOVE lots of what I've seen, some in particular. Some folks are going out of their way to give their friends and potential customers a nice place to relax and talk / think about some of the very best horses in our breed


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Sep 12, 2013)

REO said:


> What you may not know is, they JUDGE the farm set ups/stall areas and give prizes for best decorated. Kind of like decorating your house at Christmas to win a prize.
> 
> Plus they make nice sitting areas where friends can come gather and visit. Often Nationals is the only times friends from far away get to see each other. And people being there for nearly 2 weeks, it gives them a place to relax between classes and still be near their horses. Sitting in simple lawn chairs wouldn't be the same!



This^^^^. It's a LONG time to sit in a lawn chair. Besides, it's NATIONALS (and next week- WORLDS) This is the EVENT to show off.

Personally, I LOVE looking at all the cool set ups.


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 12, 2013)

I can understand the comfort entirely! I have to say I am always a bit jealous looking at some of the extensive set-ups; but I also know how exhausting it can be for my husband, who gets the brunt of the work in packing and unpacking, and set up and tear down, when there is so much to haul along. And since we haven't had the pleasure of being able to afford going to Nationals, we get along with less. (wish we had LQ's or an RV too, LOL! tired of commuting to hotels)! I know it's easier to show if you are well-rested, man or 'beast'.

I think the main point of Norah's comments, to me, were that someone was rude enough to tell her what she could or couldn't afford to do and how or how not to do it!


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 12, 2013)

I've not known the trainers or farms at nationals with those setups to be snobby or rude. Those setups have become more common and more elaborate over the years... But what is so bad about top-rate marketing? They are trying to show their farms, horses, and training services to their best advantage. Why NOT have a fancy table to do your winnings justice? Lots of people have stall drapes... What's wrong with going a little further?

Marketing and advertising is tough... I'd rather see lots of fancy photos of the horses and their family (especially if the breeding stock isn't showing any more) at nationals than just a blanketed horse in an unmarked stall with a "for sale" sign on the door.

You are probably more apt to buy a Ferrari in a slick modern showroom than you are in a rundown corner used car lot... And more willing to part with huge chunks of money. Some horses are worth the bucks.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 12, 2013)

When ever we have traveled to Nationals we couldn't afford to rent all the fancy furniture, plus, you need to take down the end stalls in order to set up this display, and that means also paying for more stalls. I made my own stall drapes, and we were lucky enough to have a tack stall. When we had a trainer they had all that fancy set up. I like the presentations and if I could afford it, I would rent all that stuff as well. It is a good way to promote your farm. We do have professional photos and set up a couple of table with them on it and some candy for others to share. We usally stay on the show grounds as our trailer has living quarters, hotels can get expensive. Haven't been since 2008 haven't been able to afford the entry fees and gas is sky high. So I guess to sum it up in a nut shell, I like it, especially the watering hole!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 12, 2013)

Both! Image counts in marketing.



Norah said:


> are you selling horses , or an image ..


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Sep 12, 2013)

I have to giggle, though- if you think Nationals is bad, take a gander at Worlds! Some of those are more than impressive!


----------



## sfmini (Sep 12, 2013)

A few of the farms actually rent storage units for their set-up stuff. Some of it is a little off putting, too fancy to be welcoming, you know? It is really nice to kick back on real furniture when you are on the road that long. We have home made drapes and bring a little dorm fridge and set up a stall with a blender for smoothies, crock pot, and microwave which helps save us money. Another stall for tack and another for grooming and we share these with a few other small farms. No fancy furniture but we do have very nice zero gravity lounge chairs.

The Arab horse people do it, so do the people at Quarter Horse Congress. Talk about big money setups there!


----------



## misty'smom (Sep 13, 2013)

Is there a web site where I could check out pictures of the booths?? I know a lot of you are there competing and maybe some there watching and get to check out everything in person!! Oh I wish I lived closer to go watch and walk around to meet some new friends and learn some more about showing our wonderful minis!! But I am enjoying watching the live video and learning about all the types of classes there are for our horses!


----------



## susanne (Sep 16, 2013)

misty'smom said:


> Is there a web site where I could check out pictures of the booths?? I know a lot of you are there competing and maybe some there watching and get to check out everything in person!! Oh I wish I lived closer to go watch and walk around to meet some new friends and learn some more about showing our wonderful minis!! But I am enjoying watching the live video and learning about all the types of classes there are for our horses!


Perhaps next year AMHR could do a behind-the-scenes look at Nationals, showing not only the stall set-ups but also a bit of the show prep, camping setups, and all that goes into life at the show. Having shown more than one horse only once, I am in awe of those who show an entire string -- especially the amateurs who don't have a slew of helpers! I would love to see them follow a horse and handler from stall through prep, to the warmup arena, waiting at the gate until they go into the arena.


----------



## tagalong (Sep 17, 2013)

It has nothing to do with Narcissism and everything to do with promotion and presentation. I love the stall drapes and displays and "hospitality suites". Aloha Acres used to have an entire beach bar set up - with sand and live parrots and a tiki bar... it was great fun! The biggest show of the year should be fun and a celebration.

Mini and pony displays are tame compared to a lot of what you might see at Arabian Nationals or AQHA Congress.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 17, 2013)

tagalong said:


> Mini and pony displays are tame compared to a lot of what you might see at Arabian Nationals or AQHA Congress.


Isn't that the truth!  It's also all about having clients who have spent major major $$$$$$$$$ all year having a comfortable place to hang out in between classes......food.......drink.......and great company!


----------



## Flying minis (Sep 18, 2013)

AQHA Congress has trainers / barns that have actual construction companies come in and build their set ups - one last year had a full "barn" inside the barn. Minis seem to me to really be more geared toward comfort of their clients, and a place to visit and enjoy spending down time with friends. I don't think they're "over the top" at all : )


----------



## madmax (Sep 18, 2013)

The first nationals I attended: NFC was THE big farm at the time. They had a beautiful setup, including a working fountain, it was very impressive. They occupied all the stalls on both sides of the aisle and they had covered the aisle completely in deep RED shavings, their farm colors. I was new to nationals then and I did not think it was overdone, it just showed me that they were very successful. They had brought foals to sell and were continually taking them out and showing them to prospective clients. They were only showing their own horses that I remember; I had met them earlier in Florida and that was the case then.


----------



## Marty (Sep 18, 2013)

If I was there, I would head straight for the most comfortable couch who had the most food


----------



## susanne (Sep 18, 2013)

If I could go to Nationals I would head straight for the Waterin' Hole -- nothing like an adult beverage to make you feel at home!

I have to admit though, being rather asocial, I could never go sit on someone's couch in a show barn. At the state fair, I always feel that the fancy setups are for friends and clients of the farm, and I feel self-conscious even walking down their aisles -- so I don't.


----------



## REO (Sep 19, 2013)

Same here Susanne. I never go up into those fancy set ups, not even to nick a business card (I collect them)

I've been past the waterin hole many times in lots of years but I've never felt confident enough to go in. Too shy for that!

But I do enjoy looking at the stall displays


----------



## Norah (Oct 6, 2013)

funny, guess I got everyone talking ( about how wonderful it all is ) big money spent on these booths to promote an image .... rether hiding a reality. I know most of you are good horse owners and breeders , but many of the "big money big name " show offs often have horses not being cared for back home in a dirty pen without food and water  missed my point gals  I know big breeders that have totally neglected their horses , yet set up booths screaming an entirely different image , I find the more understated they are the more honest they are with themselves and to you as the buyer. I wont buy from anyone that feels they need to show off, money cant buy honesty or integrety.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 6, 2013)

Norah said:


> I wont buy from anyone that feels they need to show off, money cant buy honesty or integrety.


I absolutely know what you are saying and I think others know too. But you just can't lump all these people in one basket. There are plenty of your "show offs" that are honest and have plenty of integrity. So I think you are the one missing the point on this. It's like saying all black people are murderers or all muslims are terrorists.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 7, 2013)

Vertical Limit is right--I don't think any of us have missed any point here--but you cannot lump everyone together and say that because they all do one thing (fancy display) then they are also another thing (neglectful of their animals at home).

Just because you know someone---or several someones--who are that way doesn't mean everyone who puts up a fancy show display is the same way. And every understated person is not the wonderful caring honest person you indicate they are--some of those understated people can be as crooked or abusive as anyone can be. Generalizations very often do t work well at all.

Not everyone who puts up a fancy booth at their national show is putting on that display to hide an ugly reality.


----------



## tagalong (Oct 15, 2013)

Well said, minimor and Vertical Limit. Painting everyone with the same wide brush is never true or accurate. I have been to a few of the farms with the biggest and fanciest displays - and they are indeed what they seem to be. I know I did not "miss your point" Norah, as you assured us we all did....

I would buy from the farms with the big displays and nice horses or from a smaller breeder with no display to speak of and nice horses - because I am judging them by their horses and not marking them down for displays or being contemptuous of them for that. You do realize that often several farms often go in together and have a common "hospitality room"? The big shows are truly a celebration of all the hard work that has gone on - and if I was able to have a nice display and rent some decent seating to have potential clients talk about my horses - I would do so.

The same holds true for every National show of assorted breeds. I remember one stall set up at Arabian Nationals years ago that was made up to look like a very plush Bedouin tent - it was great fun... and I also recall a memorable saloon at AQHA Congress many years ago...


----------



## misty'smom (Oct 16, 2013)

I think Susanne had a GREAT idea of doing a behind the scenes look at the Nationals, possibly following horse/owner/handler. Showing all that goes into the prep of the stalls and "camp out comforts"along with getting the horses ready to show!!

I am new to minis and may never attend any 'Big Shows" but would really enjoy and Love to see the behind the scenes and all that goes into a "Big Show"!!

Now how can this idea be conveyed to the AMHR or the AMHA any ideas or maybe someone has some connections????


----------



## Marty (Oct 17, 2013)

_If I was there, I would head straight for the most comfortable couch who had the most food_

Don't take me literally; I actually couldn't really do that. My mama raised me better. 

Norah, what you say is the truth of a lot of them, but not all. You have to take each one as an individual and not lump them all into one basket like Carol says and give the good guys out there a fair chance because there still are some.


----------



## Debby - LB (Oct 17, 2013)

I didn't miss the point. I'm sure you do know big breeders whose projected image is way more than the reality back home but that doesn't just go for big breeders... or people with money. We all know those types.

In this case I think you are referring to someone who you personally had a problem with and for that again I am really sorry but you can't use that experience to apply to all.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 17, 2013)

Actually, I think it was 2007 that AMHR did make a vedio, not sure if they showed thw stall area, or setups, but I do know they showed us waiting to go into the ring, cuase hubby was in a shot.


----------



## LindaL (Nov 3, 2013)

I love all the stall drapes and "comfort" areas people set up at Nationals and Worlds. My only "pet peeve" is during the day when most people are milling around walking the stall areas some farms have their stall drapes closing off the aisle way to their stalls. I find it a huge turn off. One farm who does this I had mentioned it to the owner since I wanted to see a weanling they had brought to sell and they said "Oh just come right in!" Umm...no...OPEN up your drapes!

I recently bought stall drapes for Nationals and can't wait to finally decorate my stall area. Simple, but inviting!


----------



## paintponylvr (Nov 11, 2013)

Well, I have to admit I didn't even get to see all the displays. I saw a lot of them and took pics of quite a number. At my first Congress in 2012, I took pics the first day while some were still setting up and then again later - after many of the displays were holding the ribbons and trophies they'd "hoped" to garner... For me, it was great fun to "gawk" at the different displays and compare them. Some I wondered what they were showing and others I knew and thought were beautiful. I tried to picture how I'd do my farm set up if/when I get to that level...

What I really enjoyed was the get togethers of combined barns. The shared food, the camaraderie, the pointers & help when needed or asked for, the inclusion - in different ways - for a "newbie" to the show world of Shetlands and Miniature Horses. Grilled Steak Kabobs w/ veggies - YUM. Breakfast burritos early morning wakeup - ummmm - nice eye opener. Finding out new ways to do easy crock pot cooking that I CAN THEN DO at some shows I go to - PRICELESS!!!

Because I had horses and ponies with different trainers for different reasons - I found a variety of Farm setups. They were all different - yet unique. They all sold, no, PRESENTED their image and way of life with their ponies/minis. All 3 were VERY family oriented and all made me wish my own family was more involved at this stage of the "game".

Some of the "layouts" were quite extravagant and I wondered what they did different (if they did). Some, as pointed out, had drapes closed. At the time, I remember wondering about that - yes, it was very UN-INVITING or INTIMIDATING to a new person who maybe didn't know how to deal with the closed drapes... Did you ever stop to wonder if it gave their barns a bit of quiet during the busy & chaotic times w/I the show week? Not just for the people and the clients, but also for the HORSES. Also, in some barns, it was used as a cooling apparatus. Some with fans and others with... wait for it... air conditioners! When it suddenly got hot - what a relief that was. A couple of the barns didn't have as much extravagance set into their stable layout, but had clothes changing and sleeping areas closed off and then cooled with air conditioners. A couple of folks I walked past at one point made some rather rude comments about it, but I thought it was a great usage of time and space - allowing the humans to be a little more comfortable while also being near their stables instead of maybe miles away. I also noticed the horses in those stable rows also had cooler stalls - which they each seemed to appreciate, too.

As to the couch layouts with some - I was awed. I wondered how you could even do a set up that required so much moving of "stuff" - both what was used to decorate and what had to be removed from the corner stall areas to allow for the set ups. I know that would be difficult for "Mwa" to do - alone! I don't have room to haul all the "stuff" to allow me to set something up like that - let alone the time/gumption to get that all set up - ROFLMBO. I do know that when I make it to that level of showing on my own - I plan to utilize a stall for a living arrangement for easy care of my horses, the ability to change clothes comfortably, and to have some simple food stuffs to prepare for myself. If I can combine it with another barn so that I don't have to do ALL of it by myself - well, WOW, that would be totally awesome as well as fun. I've already decided that some size of refrigerator would be a requirement.

And as to the couch layouts and the individual stall drapes, I was to become very thankful at Nationals 2012 (my first and only thus far). I caught the flu bug that was going around and it hit me very hard... The shared/borrowed stall drapes kept my "room" slightly darkened and quieted from the banging of horses as well as private from people. I was thankful I'd been able to set up the use of the stall - as I hit a point for a while I simply could not drive - would never have made it back and forth from a hotel room like I did at Congress (both Congress 2012 & Nationals 2012 were held in Tulsa, OK). That bug kept me from leaving when I'd planned and I had to call home to both my family and my job to say I wasn't going to be home "on time". The big, cushy, leather couch - after the initial illness finally eased up - supported my aching body and allowed me to get comfortable at various times thru the nite as well as during the day when I could no longer stay down on a simple but well padded cot. I missed the open class our yearling filly was showing in. I missed many other classes I'd wanted to see, others I made it ringside to see - but really wasn't "with it" enough to enjoy or to learn much, sad to say... And again, the barn family I was with shared. I was included in the "grocery run" - though it was simple juice, pepto and freezable popsicles which I lived on for several days... I was invited to join in for meals (I turned green), which I turned down for obvious reasons, but was thankful to be included. It helped me feel better to share some of the wins and placings that the various members of the show team earned!

I had 3 ponies at Congress 2013 - again with different barns. This time, mother nature intervened and I didn't haul my own trailer. A friend of mine was able to get off work a day early, making a long weekend for herself and away we went. While we did get to Congress, I didn't see as much of the barns as previous as I wasn't on just my own time. We spent the major portion of one day shopping - not a bad thing. We spent time driving back and forth from a hotel 2x daily. Again I got some pics, and watched my ponies before gathering them up to return home. I'd planned on staying longer - but we had to return since she had to be at work and two days after I had a job interview. So we missed quite a few classes I'd have liked to have seen. I did get pictures of the many "Stables" and the various layout, but the time to study them and to visit freely with the builders/designers of their own "dream teams" wasn't there!

I didn't make it to Nationals 2013 - several of those July job interviews led to job offers and I'd started a new job. Doesn't look like I will have any time to go far away for a while...

I'll see if I can't get some of the stable pics resized and up to a photo album to share... Do we have to have permission to post photos that we took of the stall/barn/trainer set ups?


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 13, 2013)

I also love looking at all the displays and booths, and in past years, relaxed at the Watering Hole and others... and it was nice to have a comfortable place to sit in the barn and chat with other folks about our favorite subject! I dont feel it's putting on airs, it's Nationals or Worlds, for crying out loud. The Scottsdale Arabian show has amazing 'barn makeovers' and is beautiful to see it all. I would never look at all the booths or displays or decorated barns and wonder what people are trying to hide. And it would never stop me from buying from someone- but I do my homework first, and know if they are a reputable breeder first.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 24, 2013)

We had our aisles closed off for the past couple of years simply because we didn't want people spreading anything around to our horses. We don't mean to turn anyone away, we are very welcoming but last year with the big health scare that happened at Congress in Tulsa we took every step to try and limit the health hazard to our horses and no one got sick. Plus it also helps with the stealing with people going down your aisles looking for stuff. So I don't see if offensive at all if people close their aisles ways I just see it as good management.

Also I agree not everyone is a bad egg if they have fancy stall decorations. Trust me if we can do it we would too, but its a lot of money and time consuming. We raise fat healthy horses.


----------

